# Point of Attachment FAIL!



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This is a new service near where I was working this afternoon. How the hell did they ever bug this in? I just had to take a picture.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Was the POA moved because of a pool going in..

Service relocated and that is how it is done till POCO get there.. 

Or the carpenter had no clue what he was dong and left it like that..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:001_huh::blink: 

I would have loved to watch the guy do that.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

I imagine it to be like watching a simian attempt forcible intercourse with an oblong spheroid!!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> :001_huh::blink:
> 
> I would have loved to watch the guy do that.












I think I know what happened. The service used to be attached to the front of the house. They took it down for the new siding. The new siding went up and so did the gutter. So now how's the guy supposed to snake it behind the leader? :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

By the way, those are HV power lines in the background that run parallel with the NJ turnpike.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> By the way, those are HV power lines in the background that run parallel with the NJ turnpike.


Is there still a Tiger painted on the side of one of the refinery tanks up on the north end of the turnpike?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Is there still a Tiger painted on the side of one of the refinery tanks up on the north end of the turnpike?


Probably, but this pic is from near Hess country in Carteret. The Tiger from Exxon is up by exit 13. I never ride that stretch of the turnpike because I live within 2 of the exits across that span.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Probably, but this pic is from near Hess country in Carteret. The Tiger from Exxon is up by exit 13. I never ride that stretch of the turnpike because I live within 2 of the exits across that span.


Ah ok. I grew up in middlesex county. Haven't been east in almost 20 years. 
Grew up seeing that tank on the way to Sheepshead bay. 
Ahhh, the sweat smell of home brings back memories.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> I imagine it to be like watching a simian attempt forcible intercourse with an oblong spheroid!!


 It took me a second, and but I laughed my ass off. :laughing:

-John


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh, had to do one like that, when I relocated a friends panel from inside garage wall to outside garage wall, about 14 feet away. It was only temp until the poco could come out and do a split-line pull. I just tied a rope to the aerial so it wouldn't pull away from me. That AL is pretty light and easy to work with.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I would use a rope draped over that roof and tie it to the loop in the service, cut it out, run the SE behind the gutter, then bring over the service and attach the loop to a new service hook. We accept credit cards.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I would use a rope draped over that roof and tie it to the loop in the service, cut it out, run the SE behind the gutter, then bring over the service and attach the loop to a new service hook. We accept credit cards.


I would pull the elbow of the downspout and resume the cable. Do it for 2/3 your price in 1/3 the time...good luck


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't like the window next to the service head.:no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a mid span POA, Is it over another roof?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

oldman said:


> I would pull the elbow of the downspout and resume the cable. Do it for 2/3 your price in 1/3 the time...good luck


Ok, but still there will be tension on the line and it'll be struggle to attach the straps to the SE. You know you can always sub these jobs out to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*FM*

That's called a floating mast per 260.03 A 2 

It also makes a good fire escape exit. Breaks the fall


----------

